# Bilder einfügen? (Kurze Frage)



## l0c4lh05t (6. März 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, neben 
	
	
	



```
imagecreatefromgif()
```
 und 
	
	
	



```
<img src="" />
```
 um ein Bild in die aktuelle Seite / das aktuelle Dokument einzufügen?
Danke!

PS: Gibt es denn niemanden unter euch, der mir über MSN oder ICQ ab und an so ganz kurze Fragen beantworten möchte (...) wäre echt nett (...)


----------



## birnkammer (6. März 2007)

Kommt darauf an, wie du das Bild einbinden willst. 

Mit <img src="..."> wird ein bestehendes Bild in eine HTML-Seite eingebunden. 

Mit ImageCreateFrom*() wird dann der Binärcode des Bildes ausgegeben. 

Ein paar Sachen, die mir dazu noch einfallen:

```
readfile(...);
echo file_get_contents(...);
//und so weiter
```
Du must nur die richtigen Headerangaben machen

Viele Grüße


----------



## -GS-Master (6. März 2007)

Also im Endeffekt ist es zwar keine "andere" Möglichkeit, aber könntest dir diese Paar Zeilen sparen, wenn du ne Funktion dafür schreibst ...


----------



## multimolti (6. März 2007)

hmm zu ICQ:
kannst mich ja mal adden, 444-905-039.
Kommt auf die Fragen an, ob ich dir helfen kann  z.B. mit MySQL kenn ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, aber mit dem Rest schon eher, siehe http://multimolti.mu.funpic.de/php/forum/


----------



## l0c4lh05t (7. März 2007)

Zu aller erst nochmal danke! Ist echt nett von euch, dass ihr mir so fix auf die Frage geantwortet habt, wo anders wäre ich für meine Threads garantiert schon gebannt worden 

So...
@ birnkammer: Mir eigentlich egal, auch wenn sich das jetzt sehr unprofessionell anhört, aber ich möchte einfach nur, dass das Bild von einer Source in das aktuelle Dokument eingebunden wird. Zu den zwei Beispielen, die dir noch eingefallen sind, werde ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren! Richtigen Header, hmm, damit hatte ich bis nun immer Probleme, ist das so überhaupt richtig (bsw.: .gif)
	
	
	



```
header('Content-Type: image/gif');
```

@ -GS-Master: Ne Funktion, hmm, das wäre auch ne gute Möglichkeit, aber im Endeffekt doch das gleiche wie 
	
	
	



```
imagecreatefromgif()
```
 oder? ^^;

@ multimolti: Dankööö! Werde dich heute Abend adden, mach dich auf die dümmsten Fragen überhaupt gefasst... xD Bin in MySQL und in PHP nicht so dolle, naja, aber das merkt man ja an meinen Threads ^^


----------



## birnkammer (7. März 2007)

Jep das mit den Headern würde schon mal stimmen. 

Der generelle Unterschied besteht ja zwischen diesen Varianten:

```
<img src="direkterLinkZumBild.jpg" />
```

oder die andere Möglichkeit:

```
<img src="LinkZurPHPDatei.php?BildID=..." />
```

und dann eben in der PHP-Datei die Verschiedenen Funktionen, bei denen direkt der Binärcode des Bildes ausgegeben wird:

LinkZurPHPDatei.php:


```
header("Content-Type: image/gif"); //Den richtigen MIME-Typ
header("Content-Length: ".filesize(...)); //Die Größe der Datei
readfile(...); //Liest die Datei ein und gibt sie aus
echo file_get_contents(...); //Das selbe nur anders geschrieben
imagecreatefromgif();  //Einlesen des Bildes mit GD
//und so weiter
```

Was du letztendlich verwendest hängt vom jeweiligen Einsatzzweck ab. ImageCreateFromGIF() würde ich z.B. nur verwenden, wenn man das Bild dann auch weiter verändert (z.B. Wasserzeichen einfügen). Sonst dann eher readfile() oder gleich alles in HTML nur mit <img src="" > machen.

Viele Grüße

PS: Wenn du willst, kannste mich auch in ICQ adden


----------

